# The Force of the Sun Ladies



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't mess with Captain Khider. She and her Pershmerga (Kurd) outfit have a real reason to fight the Islamic State. She and all her female Yazdi soldiers who managed to escape the jihadi captors.

(A German) _Center director Dr. Jan Ihan Kizilhan related how his facility has treated such cases as an eight-year-old girl who was sold by ISIS “eight times during the 10 months she was held hostage, and raped her hundreds of times. This is one of the cases I always have in my mind.” Another horrific example is a child who arrived in German with burns over 80 percent of her body._

We can only hope the West will ensure her and her fellow fighters get the weapons and supplies they need to defeat the animals who tried to wipe them from the face of the earth “in the name of Allah.”

Read more @ Ex-sex slaves take the fight to ISIS thugs who tortured, raped them


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 16, 2016)

What happens when a big Kurdish Mafia boss tries to run a state? Yes, it goes to the dogs...
The same way take the arms of the Peshmerga fighters that do not get their salaries due to "government" failure...
So while Turkey is bombing them, they aid them.

What a mess...
Iraq's autonomous region receives 200 million in emergency funds from Turkey
Kurdish fighters sell off German-supplied guns

If the Syrian Kurds establish a self-government, too, they are probably following their Iraqi friends into the mess.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

longknife said:


> Don't mess with Captain Khider. She and her Pershmerga (Kurd) outfit have a real reason to fight the Islamic State. She and all her female Yazdi soldiers who managed to escape the jihadi captors.
> 
> (A German) _Center director Dr. Jan Ihan Kizilhan related how his facility has treated such cases as an eight-year-old girl who was sold by ISIS “eight times during the 10 months she was held hostage, and raped her hundreds of times. This is one of the cases I always have in my mind.” Another horrific example is a child who arrived in German with burns over 80 percent of her body._
> 
> ...



These Yazidi women are simply amazing, much respect to them.


----------

